# Little Tikes Loft?



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/image/id/5772570

I have this exactly playhouse in my backyard. I began to wonder "hmmm..." could this be made into a loft? So I googled it, and found out that chicken people do turn them into coops. Could this be modified into a loft? If so, any suggestions on how to successfully do so? My husband was talking about using silicone to seal all the seams and also maybe putting foam insulation into the walls. (There are gaps between the walls I believe). What kind of floor would I want in it? This would be much more cost effective for me if I could pull it off. Plus, my two pigeons would be able to fly in it. My husband is pretty good at building things, so he said it would be no problem to put perches in etc... I'd like to hear what you think the pros/cons would be. Thanks!
I was thinking this might work well for the flooring: http://www.tractorsupply.com/sheet-metal/national-hardware-reg-4075bc-24-in-x-12-in-expanded-steel-13-gauge-plain-steel-3-4-flattened-red--3506801?zoneMarketInfo=2-19&reqUrl=%2Fsheet-metal%2Fnational-hardware-reg-4075bc-24-in-x-12-in-expanded-steel-13-gauge-plain-steel-3-4-flattened-red--3506801&langId=-1&storeId=10551&storeCity=city%2C+state&catalogId=10001&storeZip=48313&ddkey=http:LocationBasedPricingCmd


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

This is kinda cool but funny sorry


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

It needs to be off the ground for the expanded metal so you have to build a floor to put the metal on. I think it would work well as long as you not in the upper north but you are there. You would have a hard time making that draft proof through the winter. My neices had one like that and there were enough cracks that when we had a blowing rain it would be wet inside. My only concern is drafts for colder months.


----------

